# God Bless my Dad



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Over a century and a half
Of pain
In the space of laugh
Like time was a terrible
And alienating friend
The type whose life
Would surely end

The time was ripe to clear the decks
Your guilt was much, 
That I respect
I tried to clear those past mishaps
When really prayer should 
Thought relapse
In silence
Private
Lonely
Fields

Yet still I hope the past will heal.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

edit


----------

